# Early 1930's Colson Rear Steer Tandem w/Modifications



## GroodyBros (Aug 29, 2022)

Before and after photos of an early 1930's Colson Rear (Dual) Steer Tandem.


----------



## eeapo (Aug 29, 2022)

Beautiful, how long between the before and after.


----------



## GroodyBros (Aug 30, 2022)

Hard to say exactly.  I'd had it for several years as one of those "someday projects"  When I became engaged to be married the fiancé really wanted it as a prop for the wedding.  I brought it to the house in late March/early April and started just sourcing parts for the modifications and such.  Saddles, the Columbia chain guards, an appropriate rack, Torrington pedals and handlebars.  Early July she started getting nervous about it.  By mid July I had it disassembled and took the shiny stuff to be nickel plated.  That was a 5 week lead time.  During the wait I had the frame sand blasted and began powder coating it, doing as much as I could in the interim with the parts that I had.  I picked up the nickel parts on the 21st of August, took it for a test ride on August 26.  The wedding is Sept. 3rd, done in plenty of time.  ;0)


----------



## GroodyBros (Aug 30, 2022)

Link to first test ride, low quality video, about a minute long.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 30, 2022)

Beautiful job. Where did you have the nickel plating done?


----------



## kreika (Aug 30, 2022)

Curious why you used Columbia chain guards over Colson pork chops? Looking fantastic regardless! Any issues when the front doesn’t want to steer the same direction as the rear?


----------



## GroodyBros (Aug 30, 2022)

30thtbird said:


> Beautiful job. Where did you have the nickel plating done?



Acme Brass Custom Plating in Kansas City, MO.  I have a friend that works there, but it didn't get me any discount.  ;0)  I already had the rims and hubs in chrome for a different project.  When I found out how much they were going to cost I elected to use them as is.  The nickel plating for everything that you see on the work bench was $1,600.  Luckily, the fiancé was willing to pay for that!  (She really wants the bike at the wedding!)


----------



## GroodyBros (Aug 30, 2022)

kreika said:


> Curious why you used Columbia chain guards over Colson pork chops? Looking fantastic regardless! Any issues when the front doesn’t want to steer the same direction as the rear?



The Colson pork chop/turkey wings just didn't look all that great to me, rather bland in my opinion.  Finding a decent set would have been difficult, didn't see them come available very often.  The things are also rather pricy.  Then there would also be the condition issues.  I could get the Columbia reproductions at a very reasonable price by comparison, and in new condition.  It took a lot of grinding and brazing to make these fit.  I would have hated to do that to an original Colson chainguard.


----------



## GroodyBros (Aug 30, 2022)

kreika said:


> Curious why you used Columbia chain guards over Colson pork chops? Looking fantastic regardless! Any issues when the front doesn’t want to steer the same direction as the rear?



As for the steering, the fiancé and I took it for a little test ride through the neighborhood.  It's definitely a "marriage counselor".  It takes a lot of communication and cooperation, especially on the turns.  She's used to being on the back of the tandem without a care in the world.  This was a real eye opener for her.  I didn't mention that I was still doing a lot of the balancing/steering.  Somethings are better left unsaid...


----------

